# Hot-guy-in-the-Levi-commercial appreciation thread



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

I'm enjoying the commercials this year on the Tour. 
The hot guy pulling his pants up in the Levi commercial is nice. 
I also like the Miller Lite commercials. 

As for riders, I was looking at Popovich's pics and he's a pretty good looking guy.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I think...... Wait.. I thought you liked Boonen?


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

uzziefly said:


> I think...... Wait.. I thought you liked Boonen?


Boonen's whining last year was a bit of a turn off. The guy is a great sprinter, really "built", and a general hottie but I'm trying to expand my horizons. I usually like them a little darker and a bit less whiny. (of course this year he isn't whining but my eye has already been turned).


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

zeytin said:


> Boonen's whining last year was a bit of a turn off. The guy is a great sprinter, really "built", and a general hottie but I'm trying to expand my horizons. I usually like them a little darker and a bit less whiny. (of course this year he isn't whining but my eye has already been turned).


At the end of one of Craig Hummer's interviews with him last week, TB flashed that great smile of his. That erased last year's of whining for me. 

And yeah the guy in the Levis commercial is pretty hunky. :ihih:


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Ok, that's enough lusting from all you horny women... well, I guess we have to get Gregg to start Podium Boys.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

wayneanneli said:


> Ok, that's enough lusting from all you horny women... well, I guess we have to get Gregg to start Podium Boys.


Well Gregg would be a good start, but personally I wouldn't mind seeing more of Boonen (definitely c()d3).


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

wayneanneli said:


> Ok, that's enough lusting from all you horny women... well, I guess we have to get Gregg to start Podium Boys.


Hey down in front Wayne, you're blocking the view!


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

PLEASE start a Podium Boys forum! _Pleeeeaassseeee?!! _


----------



## unexpected_visitor (Mar 11, 2007)

I second that emotion


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

**whiny voice**

I don't think I've seen the Levi's commercial. Someone needs to post a pic!


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

Boonens "I am Specialized" commerical takes it for me. They ran Paolo Bettini through the whole tour, then waited for the last two days to bust out Boonen. The directors even had him leave the scruff for teh commercial. Good stuff.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Here it is...




.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

He's pretty - but I like the blonde one better. Not that it matters - I think they're boyfriends.

///gaydar is spinning out of control


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

yeah... that commerical seemed kinda... homosexual. but thats cool too, but i'm certain someone's going to complain and make a big rukuss.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

.....


----------



## Barbarella (Mar 18, 2005)

*Podium Boy Thread*

It's from a different forum, the Velo Bella Kona forum. I think there is much to be appreciated.

http://velobellabb.com/forum10/123.html


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm lovin' this Lounge thread now. Even if his saddle is all messed up. 


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1157758#poststop


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

*still whiny?*



zeytin said:


> Boonen's whining last year was a bit of a turn off. The guy is a great sprinter, really "built", and a general hottie but I'm trying to expand my horizons. I usually like them a little darker and a bit less whiny. (of course this year he isn't whining but my eye has already been turned).


found this online...

thought you wimmens might appreciate it.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Interesting... The one that I saw had the same guy, but a girl in the phone booth. Guess they made a hetero ad for less liberal markets.


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

vonteity said:


> Interesting... The one that I saw had the same guy, but a girl in the phone booth. Guess they made a hetero ad for less liberal markets.


Yep. The gay version is on Logo and maybe Bravo, the straight version is everywhere else.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

endo verendo said:


> Yep. The gay version is on Logo and maybe Bravo, the straight version is everywhere else.


Well, that explains it... I don't have cable.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Love the Tobey thread and the PD Forum-ish links! 
As for the commercial, the version on Versus had a blond chica.
I missed the last 3 days of TDF because I was in Puerto Rico; can anyone link me to said Boonen ad aired in last days? Though I've moved on I can always look back (def c0d3).
Cheers, Z


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

zeytin said:


> Boonen's whining last year was a bit of a turn off. The guy is a great sprinter, really "built", and a general hottie but I'm trying to expand my horizons. I usually like them a little darker and a bit less whiny. (of course this year he isn't whining but my eye has already been turned).


Pleazzzzzzze!!

I presume when you say 'built' you are not just referring to his muscles (well maybe one of them?).

This thread is worse than any in PG....its like some kind of out of control hen party in here.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

the_rydster said:


> Pleazzzzzzze!!
> 
> I presume when you say 'built' you are not just referring to his muscles (well maybe one of them?).
> 
> This thread is worse than any in PG....its like some kind of out of control hen party in here.


Rydster your ind is in the gutter...I truly was referring to his thighs and ass. Unlike the males we can enjoy beauty for beauty's sake.


----------

